# Hall Of Fame Prep Tools



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

What are your favorite prep tools? 

Which prep tools deserve to be in the* Painting Hall of Fame?*

I'll start:

Festool ETS 125 REQ Random Orbital Sander.

That has been my go-to wall sander for about 6 years. Perfect repairs using all purpose drywall compound. Dustless sanding is great!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Five-in-one

spring loaded nail set and hinge pin remover


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

RH said:


> Five-in-one
> 
> spring loaded nail set and hinge pin remover


Agreed. The 5 in one is a must. I have a "spring tool" nail set but can never find it when I need it. I keep losing them. Great tool.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks to the recommendations on here, I too, must sing the praises of the "spring-tool" nail set. That thing saved me a boatload of time on a recent job where someone decided that 40 nails per sq ft was the way to go in nailing some crown moulding.

Maybe not exactly a prep tool, but, an underrated tool is the retractable razor scraper used to scrape dried paint from windows. That thing makes me look like some sort of genius when I clean off a bunch of old paint that someone slathered all over the glass, just one of my many pet peeves.


----------



## DunesPainting (Jul 22, 2016)

Mr Smith said:


> What are your favorite prep tools?
> 
> Which prep tools deserve to be in the* Painting Hall of Fame?*
> 
> ...



Do you use one of the Festool dust extractor's or a shopvac with the sander?


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

I learn something new each day. Today is the spring loaded nail set. Nice. Can't believe I have never came across one or heard of one till now. Thanks.

For the record the 5 in 1 is the Tom Brady of prep tools.


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

Tape and paper machine. The single most innovative tool since the paint brush lol. Can’t live without one, that’s why I have 3. One for 9 “ paper, 6” inch paper and one for plastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Not a tool, but I switched from Crack Shot to Ready Patch to fill nail holes this past winter. Ready patch dries in 15 minutes does not shrink like the Crack Shot (despite what it claims). Allows me to paint trim much sooner after filling holes. And, despite its claim to needed to prime, I never have and have never had an issue.


Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

a folded up piece of sand paper by far is my fav prep tool


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Some of my most used interior prep tools are my dripless caulk gun, Festool RTS 400 sander, Mirka Dura-Block with Mirka Gold PSA sand paper in multiple grits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

cardgunner said:


> I learn something new each day. Today is the spring loaded nail set. Nice. Can't believe I have never came across one or heard of one till now. Thanks.
> 
> For the record the 5 in 1 is the Tom Brady of prep tools.


I believe you meant the 5 in 1 is the Bill Belichick of prep tools.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

PNW Painter said:


> Some of my most used interior prep tools are my dripless caulk gun, Festool RTS 400 sander, Mirka Dura-Block with Mirka Gold PSA sand paper in multiple grits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use Mirka Abranet on my Festool sanders. Those mesh pads never clog and they last a long time.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Which dripless model is the best? They have a lot of different models. i've found that some of the dripless are not exactly dripless. I assume that most paint stores sell the cheapest dripless model.

https://dripless.com/en/tools/caulking-guns/contractor/si300/


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I bought it as SW a couple years ago, but I think I have the Dripless ETS2000 caulk gun. 

You might also want to look into Tajima caulk guns. I’ve got a Convoy Super and it’s great for thicker products such as Quad. The Convoy X and Convoy Lite look pretty similar to the Dripless ETS models, but I’d bet the quality is a little better.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Brown paper bags are the best tools on the planet.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Pole sander is underrated. I sand between every coat, and it makes an absolute world of difference, even if you have the best finishers in the world on your job.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PaPainter724 said:


> Pole sander is underrated. I sand between every coat, and it makes an absolute world of difference, even if you have the best finishers in the world on your job.



Once again, another reason I have to be thankful that most of our wall and ceiling surfaces out here are textured.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

After working with a carpenter for the past month who appears to have his leaky nailer set on 'gentle' or something like that, I just watched a youtube video on those spring loaded nail sets. 20 seconds into the video, I ordered one. This is exciting!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Venetian plaster blades, 5-in-1, Decorators Straight Edge, power mixer with drill, excellent quality drop sheets and lighter drop sheets for furniture draping, Rotex RO 90 DX Multi-Mode Sander....


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Brown paper bags are the best tools on the planet.


Years ago we used the bags to put our beer cans in, hey it was better than having the label exposed.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> Venetian plaster blades, 5-in-1, Decorators Straight Edge, power mixer with drill, excellent quality drop sheets and lighter drop sheets for furniture draping, Rotex RO 90 DX Multi-Mode Sander....


Interesting, I guess you Canadian's call them drop sheets instead of dropcloths? Instead of lightweight drops for furniture, try some 2 mil poly.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Brushman4 said:


> Interesting, I guess you Canadian's call them drop sheets instead of dropcloths? Instead of lightweight drops for furniture, try some 2 mil poly.





Really, I think it's an either or kind of thing. I do hate it when customers call them "your blankets" though. I have in my life had to sleep on them and use them as blankets, but that's another story.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Really, I think it's an either or kind of thing. I do hate it when customers call them "your blankets" though. I have in my life had to sleep on them and use them as blankets, but that's another story.



https://media1.tenor.com/images/aab4b900959306220ba8fe31a5efb582/tenor.gif?itemid=7963002


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> Interesting, I guess you Canadian's call them drop sheets instead of dropcloths? Instead of lightweight drops for furniture, try some 2 mil poly.



I loath the poly, too much static and it's hard to remove them without spreading the dust. I prefer cotton.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> I loath the poly, too much static and it's hard to remove them without spreading the dust. I prefer cotton.


I guess there must be a huge amount of static north of the 49th parrarel?

Do you launder all your furniture drop sheets or whatever you call them between each job?

If not your just dragging dust onto the next job, not a good solution!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Agreed. I plastic over furniture, and sometimes put drops over the plastic, depending on the situation. 

Oh, and I HAVE slept on my drops before, BTW. Spur of the moment camping trip on a beach, forgot blankets and pillows.

And I may or may not have taken naps in the back of my van back in the day.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Brushman4 said:


> Years ago we used the bags to put our beer cans in, hey it was better than having the label exposed.


Thats what I was talking about!

I actually never drink on the job, but I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> https://media1.tenor.com/images/aab4b900959306220ba8fe31a5efb582/tenor.gif?itemid=7963002



Nah, snow staid at a job site. Couldn't even see to hike back to my van. Sleeping in a new construction site is neither fun, nor comfy.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Thats what I was talking about!
> 
> I actually never drink on the job, but I thought I'd throw it out there.


Also great for covering sprinkler heads before spraying.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

The 1.5" superflex putty knife. Preferably the handle skinnier width than the blade, like those Rosewood handle ones or the newer Hyde. Keep daily use ones and keep one nice one for millpacks and custom job prep.


Dts400 req Sander.... I haven't used a 5" orbital on millpacks or cabinets for over a year.
ETS/EC 125/3 for when a 5" orbital is needed on interiors.


And the CT MIDI... Hall of Fame...


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Condom's...


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> I guess there must be a huge amount of static north of the 49th parrarel?
> 
> Do you launder all your furniture drop sheets or whatever you call them between each job?
> 
> If not your just dragging dust onto the next job, not a good solution!



I launder all my drops after all jobs! The lighter ones can all be done as one load but my floor drops only fit one to my machine. (front door, double loader washing machine) With cotton drops. I can carefully fold them in on themselves to remove from furnishings and just take them right on out, Zero dust drop. I fold my floor drops the same way. I never found plastic to work as well and they don't hang onto the dust as well. A personal preference I guess. I know lots of people use the poly.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you iron them as well?


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

kmp said:


> Do you iron them as well?



:vs_smirk: Very Funny! ...Now that you mention it, that would make an impressive showing...not doing it!!! I hate ironing, cooking and cleaning windows.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

kmp said:


> Do you iron them as well?


That's actually not a stupid question. I don't know how many drop cloths I've ruined by washing them. I mean you lose the straight edges with severe wrinkling. They are useless against a baseboard because gaps will show.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have never ironed and don't clean well but do all the grocery shopping and all the cooking. I'm better at both than my wife.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

kmp said:


> I have never ironed and don't clean well but do all the grocery shopping and all the cooking. I'm better at both than my wife.


I used my iron to wax my snow board... does that count as ironing?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Just sing these words to "These Boots Were Made For Walking", 




These drops were made for covering floors and that's what they will do,
Not made for coverin' furniture, hope that's not what you do,
You may like to sleep on them if that's what you like to do,
You could try using them for birth control, but that's not what I'd do!


----------



## 702robladd (Sep 14, 2017)

PNW Painter said:


> Some of my most used interior prep tools are my dripless caulk gun, Festool RTS 400 sander, Mirka Dura-Block with Mirka Gold PSA sand paper in multiple grits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a big fan of the drippless caulk gun but since I do Marine and have a 3M 5200 job coming up. I go with my CP air Driven gun. If you ever tried to do 3M 5200 with a drip less you would under stand why.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

702robladd said:


> I'm a big fan of the drippless caulk gun but since I do Marine and have a 3M 5200 job coming up. I go with my CP air Driven gun. If you ever tried to do 3M 5200 with a drip less you would under stand why.


Ever try a battery powered caulking gun?

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Power-Tools/Specialty-Tools/Applicators/2641-21CT


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr Smith said:


> Ever try a battery powered caulking gun?
> 
> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Power-Tools/Specialty-Tools/Applicators/2641-21CT




Yes I have. I'm on a Ethanol retrofit job.
It's long term with a Boilermaker company. They use 5 different types of welding machines. Oxy/Acetylene cutting torches for cutting carbon steel, Arc/Gouge for cutting stainless steel.
Plasma cutter which they use for cutting stainless & fitting pipe

Arc & MIG Welding also use Argon & Trimix gas.

The ring that rests on the slab foundation gets backer rod and a bead of polyurethane sealant between the concrete slab & stainless steel ring.

The Arc/Gouge use Copper Electrodes & Compressed air to cut. Since we have a high volume of air on sight our preferred choice is Chicago Pneumatic 
Air Driven Caulking Gun.

Company also has a Industrial Paint Shop that does blasting & painting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

One new putty knife for filling nail holes, one older knife for scraping. Drill gun. Head lamps.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

canopainting said:


> One new putty knife for filling nail holes, one older knife for scraping. Drill gun. Head lamps.


Yeah a good cordless drill is an often overlooked prep tool. I have a lot of Milwaukee stuff. The small drill they sell is perfect (with the small battery) for what I do and it's powerful.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Mr Smith said:


> Yeah a good cordless drill is an often overlooked prep tool. I have a lot of Milwaukee stuff. The small drill they sell is perfect (with the small battery) for what I do and it's powerful.



:icon_confused: OK, I'm baffled, why do painters need a drill? I have several drills corded and not corded but never used them on a paint job.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

jennifertemple said:


> :icon_confused: OK, I'm baffled, why do painters need a drill? I have several drills corded and not corded but never used them on a paint job.


Removing switch & receptacle cover plates, various fixtures, vent covers, Screws left in the wall. Repairing drywall and adding a backing board to fasten it to, mixing paint. Drilling new holes for cabinet handles and pulls. 

Drilling pilot holes for cup screws used for hanging cupboard doors while spraying. Sometimes I spray doors flat and place 9" screws on the ends so you can flip it and shoot both sides. You confine the overspray when the ceilings are low and the area is tight by spraying them flat.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> Removing switch & receptacle cover plates, various fixtures, vent covers, Screws left in the wall. Repairing drywall and adding a backing board to fasten it to, mixing paint. Drilling new holes for cabinet handles and pulls.
> 
> Drilling pilot holes for cup screws used for hanging cupboard doors while spraying. Sometimes I spray doors flat and place 12" screws on the ends so you can flip it and shoot both sides. You confine the overspray when the ceilings are low and the area is tight by spraying them flat.


Pulling and installing door&cabinet hardware/ hinges, etc....lots of stuff. Not a ton of "drilling" necessarily but LOADS of screwing and unscrewing.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Ooh. I forgot about headlamps. Definitely one of my favorite tools.... When I can find one.

And yeah, I use a impact drill on just about every job. Theres always screws that need to come out. I dont really use it for switchplates though, and NEVER to put them back on. Hopefully that doesnt need to be said....


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Woodco said:


> Ooh. I forgot about headlamps. Definitely one of my favorite tools.... When I can find one.
> 
> And yeah, I use a impact drill on just about every job. Theres always screws that need to come out. I dont really use it for switchplates though, and* NEVER to put them back on. Hopefully that doesnt need to be said*....


Don't take this the wrong way my friend but I disagree.

I use a variable speed drill and have put the cover plates back on with it for many years. I might crack one every two years or so. It's no big deal replacing a 99 cent item considering all the time you save. I always have extra plates in my toolbox in case that happens.

I used to be an electrician and my boss always told me not to use a drill, so you are not alone with this thinking. I ignored him because It was unreasonable in my opinion.

You have to take an honest cost/benefit analysis to determine if it is smart to waste time like that.---and it's not.

Some of those switch plates have 8 screws. I can't imagine doing it by hand with a simple screwdriver. That would drive me batty.

Yes, the newer types of cover plates have very tiny screws but it's still not a problem for me.

I have a very soft touch with my variable speed drill like it is part of my hand.


----------



## jcooperpainting (Apr 20, 2016)

lilpaintchic said:


> I used my iron to wax my snow board... does that count as ironing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



I've turned a wallpaper smoother/straightedge into a wax scraper for my snowboard before. 

closest I've ever came to ironing or wallpapering.


Hall of Fame tools: 
Bluetooth battery powered boombox/toolbox ( google search coolbox ) 
spring loaded nail set
My pack of artist brushes for those hard to reach places
long arm wizz roller for behind toilets
5 or 20 minute mud


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

lilpaintchic said:


> Pulling and installing door&cabinet hardware/ hinges, etc....lots of stuff. Not a ton of "drilling" necessarily but LOADS of screwing and unscrewing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



Hang that, I just use a screw driver that stays in my pocket!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Drills when I need them, they don't make them just cause they are pretty. I use an electrician's spinner screw driver for plate covers. Just did a cabinet job with 40 fronts and doors and you bet I am using power.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I shudda said screw gun......


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

I got to use a a headlamp once, doing some work on a catwalk in a church. Came in really handy and I would have loved to keep it but the foreman was practically on my heels to keep me from getting it. <he wanted it for himself>


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I thought headlamps were standard tools these days. I have a several of them.... that I can never find when I need.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

On bigger jobs that have a lot of caulking of doors and trim I started using a bulk load caulk gun with tinted caulk. S/W power house comes in gallons and can be tinted but only to their colors. Has saved me the step of tape, caulk, paint. Now it's only tape, caulk.


----------

